# Kamerabetrug - über 2000€ verloren



## Kaitiri (12 März 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wie ihr an der unschönen Überschrift schon sehen könnt wisst ihr um was es sich handelt.

Mein Vater hat sich vor ca. 5 Wochen eine Kamera bestellen wollen, da es ein englischer Anbieter war und er der Sprache nicht mächtig ist, hat er sich an mich gerichtet. Als ich die Seite betrachtet hatte fiel mir nix besonderes auf und habe das Unterfangen abgenickt.

Also haben wir das vermeindliche Produkt bestellt. Als wir keine Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen hatten nach etwas über einer Woche wurden wir stutzig und ich hatte etwas gegooglet, aber über die Seite gab es nichts zu finden. Habe dann den Verkäufer kontaktiert und hatten viel Nachrichtenaustausch. Allerdings haben wir den Artikel bis heute nicht erhalten. Als ich heute den Verkäufer wieder anschreiben wollte existierte plötzlich die E-Mail Adresse nicht mehr und die Seite ebenfalls nicht. Angegebene Telefonnummern auch falsch.

Was kann man noch tun? Gibt es auch nur eine geringe Möglichkeit um vom Geld auch nur einen Bruchteil wieder zu sehen? Mein Vater hat extra dafür einen Kredit aufgenommen und jetzt stehen wir auf den Schulden und haben keine Kamera.

Ich wäre um eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Grüße Ben


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2012)

Vermutlich kann man nicht viel tun... Aber wenn Du willst, melde Dich hier an und schicke mir alle Infos, die Du hast, per PN.
Wie wurde denn bezahlt? Nachrichtenaustausch auf welchem Wege? War es ein englischer Anbieter oder nur ein englisch sprechender Anbieter?

Was hier zu diesem Thema steht, hilft nicht viel weiter. Aber vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Betroffene. Daher meine Bitte um mehr Infos.


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2012)

> und schicke mir alle Infos, die Du hast, per PN.


Anmerkung dazu, Aka-Aka ist vertrauenswürdig und langjähriger Aktivist hier im Forum.


----------



## Kaitiri (12 März 2012)

Die Seite auf der wir bestellt hatten nannte sich "easycameras.net" bezahlt wurde per Überweisung. Wobei da das Problem ist das die Bank dann kein Geld mehr zurück holen kann. Die Seite an sich war Englisch sprachig. Nachrichtenaustausch erfolgte per E-Mail und später auch per Telefon allerdings ohne viele Erfolge.
Was benötigst du an Daten, dann schicke ich dir alles per PN.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2012)

Die sind bekannt
http://www.dslruser.co.uk/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=76&func=view&catid=23&id=100093602
Dort ist eine Bankverbindung angegeben. Habt Ihr auch dorthin gezahlt?



> The company EASYCAM LlP is owned by 2 x 25yr olds - they have dissolved 2 other companies, in the past year or so.
> I have been trying to get my money back - but no luck. I even wrote to the Lloyds Banks where the money went to - ... - there was NO RESPONSE even from the bank !


Ich kenne da zwei Journalisten in UK, die gerne solchen Leuten nachforschen. Wenn es genügend Betroffene in UK gibt, kann ich die beiden mal auf die Bande hetzen 


Betroffene auch in Frankreich
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-24359338-problemes-avec-easycameras-net



> easycam LLP
> Company n° 0C349138
> 8, drive Orient,
> WINCHESTERS, S0226NZ
> ...


Firma wurde bereits 2011 aufgelöst. Noch habe ich keine Namen dazu...


----------



## Kaitiri (12 März 2012)

Es wäre gut wenn man gegen diese Leute vorgehen könnte, bzw. einfach deren Vorhaben so populär zu machen das deren Existenz schwieriger wird.


Die Bankdaten sind anders.

folgende Bankdaten wurden uns zur Überweisung gegeben:
Beneficiary's Bank: Santander
SWIFT code (BIC): ABBYGB2L
Beneficiary's a/c no. (IBAN): GB26 ABBY 0901 2820 0727 69
Beneficiary Name: Easy-Cam
Bank Address: 
140-144 Kensington High St., London, W8 7RL, United Kingdom


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2012)

Ha. Ein bisschen Googleakrobatik: hier

und - da isser
http://company-director-check.co.uk/director/914293309

und das ist der andere 25jährige
http://company-director-check.co.uk/director/914293308

So. Aber noch hilft Dir das nicht viel. Wie gut ist Dein Englisch?


----------



## Kaitiri (12 März 2012)

Die Adresse und Name sind doch aber mit Sicherheit keine reelen Daten zu seiner Person?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2012)

Kaitiri schrieb:


> Die Adresse und Name sind doch aber mit Sicherheit keine reelen Daten zu seiner Person?


Mit diesen Namen haben die beiden jedenfalls die Firmen registriert. Das heißt aber noch nicht, dass sie auch für Euer Problem verantwortlich sind.Aber die Bank wird ja wissen, wem das Konto gehört. Das werden sie aber nicht einem deutschen Betroffenen erzählen. Das sagen die nur (The New) Scotland Yard 




Kaitiri schrieb:


> Beneficiary Name: Easy-Cam


Da würde ich bei der Bank nachhaken - und zwar durchaus mit Nennung der beiden Namen aus meinen Links. Wer oder was soll "Easy-Cam" sein? Wenn das die "Easycam LLP" ist, wann wurde das Konto eröffnet? Wie kann eine aufgelöste Firma ein Konto bei der Santander Bank eröffnen?

Ein nettes Brieflein mit der Story dazu und das alles an die Bank und an die Polizei in London (zusammen mit wohlwollenden Kommentaren zum *ausgezeichneten Ruf der britischen Polizei in Deutschland und der Bitte, den Fall zu untersuchen*). Ach ja - und eine Kopie an AP und NS 

Hmm. Die Polizei in UK hat nirgends Mailadressen veröffentlicht, ein britischer Bekannter lässt ausrichten, Du könntest den Vorfall hier melden:
http://www.actionfraud.org.uk/


----------



## Kaitiri (12 März 2012)

Ich danke erst einmal riesig für deine Hilfe. Wir werden uns erst einmal auf die Polizei begeben und hoffen das wir dort etwas bezwecken können. Morgen müssen wir dann auf die Bank. Ich werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2012)

Außerdem würde ich bei diesem Betrag versuchen, Beweise zu sichern (google cache!)
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient=psy-ab&q=site:easycameras.net

siehe Bild im Anhang als Erklärung (auf die Pfeile klicken, siehe roter Kreis. Dann auf "Im Cache", siehe rotes Viereck)


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2012)

Kaitiri schrieb:


> Wir werden uns erst einmal auf die Polizei begeben und hoffen das wir dort etwas bezwecken können.


Ich kann nur raten, sich zumindest parallel direkt an die Polizei in London zu wenden.

es gibt sogar einen deutschen Link (!)
http://www.actionfraud.org.uk/german

Man kann dort anrufen und wird an einen Dolmetscher weiter geleitet


> Sie können Betrug berichten, wenn Sie sich in Groβbritanien befinden, wenn dieser in Groβbritannien geschah oder wenn dieser eine Verbindung mit Groβbritannien hat oder online vorgegangen ist. (...)
> 
> Rufen Sie +44(0)161 234 9230 an
> Ihr Anruf wird von einer Person angenommen, die Englisch spricht und Sie müssen Ihr vermitteln welche Sprache Sie sprechen
> ...




Ich versuche mal, rauszukriegen, was so ein Anruf kostet.
edit: Kann man so nicht sagen...


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2012)

Über Skype/Sipgate nur Pfennigbeträge


----------



## Kaitiri (12 März 2012)

So ich bin nun bei der Polizei gewesen und habe Strafanzeige mit allen gängigen Informationen gestellt.
Mittlerweile ist ja ziemlich was zusammen gekommen und ich bin echt überrascht.

Ich werde morgen bei der Londoner Polizei anrufen und versuchen noch mehr in Erfahrung zu bringen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2012)

Gerne auch den Link hierher bekannt geben, ich mag die britischen Ermittler 
Weise unbedingt darauf hin, dass es Beschwerden in mehreren Ländern gibt.
Klingt blöd angesichts Deines Schadens - aber der Fall interessiert mich. Eine offenbar sehr gut geplante Aktion und dann auch noch länderübergreifend. Könnte ein gutes Beispiel sein für eine Polizistenfortbildung.


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2012)

Kaitiri schrieb:


> So ich bin nun bei der Polizei gewesen und habe Strafanzeige mit allen gängigen Informationen gestellt.


Das Problem für deutsche Behörden ist jenes, dass de Schaden unter 5000 € liegt. Nach gängiger Absprache der Länder werden Fälle dieser Art in England nicht verfolgt, die von Deutschland aus mit einer Anzeige angestoßen wurden. Darüber hinaus kann bezweifelt werden, dass der/die Täter tatsächlich in GB ist/sind.


----------



## MichaelB (13 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
leider habe ich das selbe Problem gehabt: Kamera und Objektiv bestellt, 900 Euro überwiesen, Geld futsch, nie etwas bekommen. Allerdings war bei mir die Bankadresse anders: 
Beneficiary's Bank:	LLOYDS TSB
SWIFT code (BIC):	LOYDGB21542
Beneficiary's a/c no. (IBAN):	GB42 LOYD 3098 7022 8430 60
Beneficiary Name:	EasyCam
Bank Address:	539 High RD., London, N17 6SD, United Kingdom
Anzeige habe ich erstattet (in Deutschland und bei http://www.actionfraud.org.uk). Ich bin jedoch wenig zuversichtlich, jemals wieder einen Pfennig zurück zu bekommen...
Falls Ihr noch Tipps habt, bin ich natürlich dankbar. Und bitte keinen Kommentar in die Richtung "besser aufpassen beim online shoppen" ... ärgere mich am meisten über mich!!
Gruß
Michael


----------



## NixZuVerschenken (13 März 2012)

Von ähnlichen Fällen wird hier berichtet: http://www.kamerabetrug.de

bzw. vor ähnlichen Shops wird gewarnt:
http://www.kamerabetrug.de/2011/05/vorsicht-vor-dubiosen-camera-shops-aus.html

beste Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2012)

@Reducal: Das ist aber eine europaweit laufende Masche. Also braucht man halt "nur" ein Land, in dem die Ermittlungsmöglichkeiten und Ermittlungswille höher sind als in Deutschland. Ein solches zu finden dürfte nicht so schwer sein 
Sobald ich Luft habe, werde ich mich selbst an die Behörden in UK wenden.


----------



## Florian88 (14 März 2012)

Mir ist es auch kürzlich passiet! 550 Euro futsch und nix Kamera!! Bin Italiener und habe heute den Europäischen Verbraucherschutz angerufen. Glaubt ihr die können was ausrichten?


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2012)

Florian88 schrieb:


> Europäischen Verbraucherschutz .... Glaubt ihr die können was ausrichten?


Bei Betrug? Mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## Bogenjaeger (15 März 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vermutlich kann man nicht viel tun... Aber wenn Du willst, melde Dich hier an und schicke mir alle Infos, die Du hast, per PN.
> Wie wurde denn bezahlt? Nachrichtenaustausch auf welchem Wege? War es ein englischer Anbieter oder nur ein englisch sprechender Anbieter?
> 
> Was hier zu diesem Thema steht, hilft nicht viel weiter. Aber vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Betroffene. Daher meine Bitte um mehr Infos.



bin auch geschädigt , hatte einen Blitz bestellt , der nicht ankam.
Habe Anzeige erstattet in der Hoffnung das die Schadenssumme dadurch vielleicht über 5000 € steigt und es zu einer Strafverfolgung in GB kommt. darunter passiert nichts !!


----------



## Heiko (15 März 2012)

Bogenjaeger schrieb:


> bin auch geschädigt , hatte einen Blitz bestellt , der nicht ankam.
> Habe Anzeige erstattet in der Hoffnung das die Schadenssumme dadurch vielleicht über 5000 € steigt und es zu einer Strafverfolgung in GB kommt. darunter passiert nichts !!


Darüber passiert auch nicht zwangsläufig was.
Rechtshilfe in GB ist - äh - eher gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mich umgehört und habe einen ähnlichen Fall im Bekanntenkreis festgestellt. Dieser ging über die selbe Adresse, aber eine andere Kontonummer! Mein Bekannter hat schon vor einiger Zeit Anzeige erstattet und vor kurzem auch in England. Nach meinen "Ermittlungen" stellte ich aber fest dass die vermeintlichen Besitzer in Chiev sitzen. Wir versuchen uns an die Polizei dort zu wendenm was allerdings schwierig wird.


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2012)

jakestyler schrieb:


> .. Nach meinen "Ermittlungen" stellte ich aber fest dass die vermeintlichen Besitzer in Chiev sitzen...


Schreib diese bitte per PN an aka-aka und Reducal und mich

PN = Unterhaltungen (rechts oben in der Menüleiste). Ich starte das mal


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2012)

jakestyler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mich umgehört und habe einen ähnlichen Fall im Bekanntenkreis festgestellt. Dieser ging über die selbe Adresse, aber eine andere Kontonummer! Mein Bekannter hat schon vor einiger Zeit Anzeige erstattet und vor kurzem auch in England. Nach meinen "Ermittlungen" stellte ich aber fest dass die vermeintlichen Besitzer in Chiev sitzen. Wir versuchen uns an die Polizei dort zu wendenm was allerdings schwierig wird.


schick mir bitte die andere Bankverbindung per PN. Wo genau wurde in UK Strafanzeige gestellt? (ggf ebenfalls PN)
Kiev mag eine Spur sein, greifbarer ist aber die Firma in UK. Die Ukrainer laufen nicht davon...


----------



## Duke (17 März 2012)

Und ein Geschädigter mehr, bin auf die selbe Masche reingefallen. Ich habe das Geld hier hin überwiesen, vllt. hilft es euch ja weiter:

Beneficiary's Bank: 
Santander
SWIFT code (BIC): 
ABBYGB2L
Beneficiary's a/c no. (IBAN): 
GB26 ABBY 0901 2820 0727 69 
Beneficiary Name: 
EasyCam
Bank Address: 
140-144 Kensington High St., London, W8 7RL, United Kingdom

Bin jedoch nicht gerade zuversichtlich es jemals wieder zu sehen. Zumindest handelte es sich "lediglich" um einen Betrag von 459 €. Tja, Gier wird bestraft. Kann nur jeden abraten außergewöhnlich niedrige Preise ernst zu nehmen. Ich hab meine Lektion gelernt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2012)

schick doch eine Beschwerde an die Pressestelle von Santander 
http://www.aboutsantander.co.uk/media.aspx

gleiche Bankverbindung und glöeiche Frage wie hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kamerabetrug-über-2000€-verloren.38242/#post-345894


----------



## matschek (17 März 2012)

Hallo an alle, ich bin hier zum ersten Mal, bin auch von dieser Bande über den Tisch gezogen worden.
Bin echt gespannt was die londoner Polizei erreichen wird. Die Homepage und die Postfächer von Easycameras kann man nicht mehr erreichen, bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass diese Gauner mit einer anderen Adresse wieder die ehrlichen Menschen betrügen. Ich glaube, dass die Anzeige bei der londoner Polizei die größten Aussichten auf Erfolg hat und werde versuchen mich nächste Woche telefonisch zu informieren. Gute Nacht. matschek


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2012)

matschek schrieb:


> Die Homepage und die Postfächer von Easycameras


falls jmd irgendwo etwas hört über Analysen zu den Mailadressen, bitte melden. Oder falls jmd irgendwo von einem liest, der Mails von denen bekommen hat: Ich suche Angaben zu diesen Mails. Also solche Leute hierher schicken.
Und falls sich irgendwo etwas tut, bitte hier kurz rückmelden.


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2012)

matschek schrieb:


> Die Homepage und die Postfächer von Easycameras kann man nicht mehr erreichen, bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass diese Gauner mit einer anderen Adresse wieder die ehrlichen Menschen betrügen.


So ist es! Der Lauf ist abgeschlossen, die Kontaktdaten werden geändert - die Karawane zieht weiter! Mit der Londoner Polizei dürfte das kaum etwas zu tun haben als eher der Strategie der Halunken.


----------



## tiburon (18 März 2012)

auch ich bin auf easy cameras hereingefallen.(634.36 euro an die barclays bank).ich habe nach vielen versuchen mit einer cristina huge gesprochen(vor der ueberweisung).
da sie mit einem starken akzent sprach, fragte ich sie nach ihrer nationalitaet. sie sagte sie waere deutsch.
da ich aus spanien anrief konnte sie nicht wissen, dass ich auch deutscher bin und es stellte sich heraus, dass sie kein wort deutsch spricht.
nach der ueberweisung war es unmoeglich kontakt aufzunehmen.
ich werde mich jetzt an die bank und die englische polizei wenden und halte euch auf dem laufenden.

nils, 18.03


----------



## idefix (18 März 2012)

Servus Leute

habe auch den kaufpreis von €1748,34.- an die Lloyds TSB am 01.03.2012 überwiesen.
Nach mehren emails mit der frau christina huge wurde mir am 09.03.2012 versichert
das die kamera versendet sei.
Aber am 08.03.2012 wurde mir das geld zurück überwiesen.
Da ich die lieferadresse meinen arbeitgeber angegeben habe,die eine weldweit große firma ist,
unteranderm in uk,haben sie vieleicht die mufesausen bekommen und mir das geld
freiwillig zurück überwiesen.
Mfg volker


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Mit der Londoner Polizei dürfte das kaum etwas zu tun haben als eher der Strategie der Halunken.


Es wird immerhin eine Firma in UK genannt, die es gibt und die Ukrainer verwenden eine weitere Firma mit fast identischer Anschrift, die es nicht gibt. Und das Bankkonto ist auch in London. Warum soll man in UK nichts ermitteln können? Und wenn das die deutschen Behörden nicht schaffen (was wiederum an den UK-Behörden liegt), sollen die Briten eben selber ermitteln. Warum nicht?
Das Internet ist kein Deutschnet.

Offenbar zielten die Leute zunächst in Richtung Frankreich. Warum auch immer...
http://www.statscrop.com/www/easycameras.net

Unstrittig ist, dass die ukrainische Seite fast identisch ist. Und von den Ukrainern weiß man sehr viel.

aja: die beiden angegebenen Telefonnummern könnten in Guernsey landen.


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2012)

idefix schrieb:


> ...habe auch den kaufpreis von €1748,34.- an die Lloyds TSB am 01.03.2012 überwiesen.... Aber am 08.03.2012 wurde mir das geld zurück überwiesen.
> 
> haben sie vieleicht die mufesausen bekommen und mir das geld freiwillig zurück überwiesen.


Sicher nicht! Aber womöglich hattest du Glück, denn das Referenzkonto war evtl. bereits beim Eingang deiner Zahlung geschlossen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2012)

Das glaube ich auch eher.

Wäre nett, wenn man die genauen Angaben zu dem Lloyds-Konto erfahren könnte. Dann könnte man nämlich zB Lloyds fragen, was mit dem Konto passiert ist 

Vermutungen sind naheliegend:


> *cps* › OSCARBANT -  23 févr. 2012 [23.2.2012] à 08:27 Bonjour Claude & others.
> I am writing from BELGIUM. WWW.EASYCAMERAS.NET is targeting customers outside the UK.
> 
> My money is lost too.  But I am Reporting it to POLICE in the UK and reporting how the UK bank Lloyds is NOT preventing fraud of this nature.


http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-24359338-problemes-avec-easycameras-net

Ach ja: Die Ukrainer geben einen amerikanischen Firmennamen an (LLC) und eine Telefonnummer in New York. Dort gibt es keine solche Firma. Aber die Telefonnummer in New York, die gibt es. Nach Angaben einer Ukrainerin (genauer: J. aus Charkov) in einem Blog über eine Demo von Ukrainern in New York gehörte die Nummer 2010 einem Ukrainer in New York (ursprünglich aus Poltava). Kann Zufall sein, glaube ich aber nicht. Könnte aber natürlich (insofern kannst Du, Reducal, Recht haben) bedeuten, dass alles erstunken und erlogen ist. Aber dann ist es verdammt gut erlogen.
Nehmen wir mal an, dass es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich jemand in UK eine solche Sache ausdenkt (also die "ukrainische" Spur) und eine Telefonnummer erfindet in New York, die dann rein zufällig jemandem aus der Ukraine gehört, dann könnte also jemand aus der Ukraine sich die britische Sache ausgedacht haben. Auch das kommt mir nicht plausibel vor. Dann bleibt nur noch, dass es eine Verbindung gibt. Aber wo und wie?


----------



## shame (19 März 2012)

I sent more than 2000 EUR via banktransfer for nothing

Beneficiary's Bank: Barclays Bank
SWIFT code (BIC): BARCGB22
Beneficiary's a/c no. (IBAN): GB24 BARC 2049 0833 3595 49
Beneficiary Name: Easy-Cam
Bank Address: 1A Queens Square, Corby, NN17 1NX, United Kingdom


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2012)

It's a pity that you have not registered here... I could give you the contact details of the police officer dealing with the case. But here is the address

*Northern Area Fraud Investigator* 
*Aldershot Police Station* 
*Wellington Avenue* 
*Aldershot* 
*Hampshire* 
*GU11 1NZ*

Get in touch with them at soon as possible and/or send all of your information to http://www.actionfraud.org.uk/
*LINK KORRIGIERT, SORRY*
LINK CORRECTED, SORRY, I MISTYPED IT

The UK police asks victims in other countries to get in touch with their local police. The local police in the countries should then obtain the information and pass it back via Interpol. From my point of view that does not really make sense for it is an unnecessary delay...

So if you are an UK resident get in touch with the UK police.


Die Polizei in UK ermittelt bereits in dem Fall und bittet die Betroffenen, sich unter www.actionfraud.co.uk zu melden. Den Vorschlag der britischen Polizei, dass sich die Betroffenen an ihre örtliche Polizei wenden sollen, damit diese die Informationen via Interpol weiter leitet, halte ich ehrlich gesagt für Quatsch. Das dauert viel zu lange...


----------



## Insider (21 März 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag der britischen Polizei, dass sich die Betroffenen an ihre örtliche Polizei wenden sollen, damit diese die Informationen via Interpol weiter leitet, halte ich ehrlich gesagt für Quatsch. Das dauert viel zu lange...


Da stimme ich dir zu, zumal davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass die örtlich für den Geschädigten zuständige Polizei keine Informationen per Interpol weiterleitet. Das deutsche Verfahren muss eine deutschen Staatsanwaltschaft zu weiteren Entscheidungen (evtl. Rechtshilfeverfahren) vorgelegt werden, da ist kaum Spielraum für Informationsautausch zwischen den Länderpolizeien. Es sei denn, eine Dienststelle (z. B. das BKA) würde über die LKÄ die Informationen sammeln.


----------



## fotograf2000 (21 März 2012)

Leider hab ich die Internetadresse von easycamera.net auch erst hier wiedergefunden. Ich bin knapp 1100 Euro losgeworden. War gerade bei der Polizei und hab Anzeige erstattet. Bank versucht noch etwas, das Geld zurück zu holen, nur mit wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg.War auch auf der engl. Fraud-Seite, aber wie es sich dort liest, sind die nur an einer Statistik interessiert. Wenn man wüßte, ich hab Freunde in England, ausserdem könnte man wirklich mal die Kollegen von den Medien aktivieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2012)

fotograf2000 schrieb:


> Leider hab ich die Internetadresse von easycamera.net auch erst hier wiedergefunden.


Erstens gibt es Teile der Seite noch im Googlecache, zweitens gibt es eine fast identische Parallelseite. Wenn Du mir das bezahlte Objekt sagst, kann ich schauen, ob ich noch die Infos dazu finde. Dann aber schnell! Oder Du passt die Googlesuche an, die ich hier als Beispiel anhänge.


> War auch auf der engl. Fraud-Seite, aber wie es sich dort liest, sind die nur an einer Statistik interessiert.


Sorry, ich habe hier versehentlich einen falschen Link genannt
http://www.actionfraud.org.uk/

das ist richtig

unter
http://www.actionfraud.org.uk/german
ist es auf Deutsch.
Ich schicke Dir gerne die Adresse eines mit dem Fall vertrauten Beamten.

Diese Seite gibt Meldungen an die zuständige Polizei weiter.


> The service is run by the National Fraud Authority – the government agency that helps to co-ordinate the fight against fraud in the UK. We work with partners in law enforcement - the *National Fraud Intelligence Bureau, run by the City of London Police* - to make sure your fraud reports reach the right place


----------



## jakestyler (21 März 2012)

(Beitrag gelöscht)


----------



## fotograf2000 (22 März 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe, es sollte eine Canon EOS 5d MK II werden. Ich hab nicht einmal mehr die Cache bei Google aufrufen können. Dafür hab ich über whois-Suche den Besitzer der Internetseite gefunden. Das mit dem englischen Kontakt könnte hilfreich sein. Ich hatte die deutsche Seite von actionfraud aufgerufen und anschließend den engl. Fragebogen ausgefüllt. Es kam mittlerweile auch eine Mail zurück


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2012)

fotograf2000 schrieb:


> ... es sollte eine Canon EOS 5d MK II werden...


Schönes Teil ...
...und geht gut 
(ich weiß das war jetzt pöhse)


----------



## MichaelB (22 März 2012)

So, mittlererweile bin ich auch registriert.  

Anzeige bei actionfraud hat bisher zu nichts geführt. Auch die Anzeige bei der deutschen Polizei sowie wiederholte Anrufe bei der Lloyds Bank in London.

Ich hatte inzwischen Kontakt mit dem Italienischen Verbraucherschutz (da ich die Bestellung aus Italien aufgegeben habe). Können aber nichts machen ... Hier die letzte Antwort.
Egr. Signor Balke,

purtroppo i colleghi inglesi mi riferiscono che la società è sciolta dal dicembre scorso, pertanto loro non possono fare nulla per il suo caso.
Gli stessi dicono che dovrebbe riportare il suo reclamo ad Action Fraud: http://www.actionfraud.org.uk/.  
Tuttavia, non è detto che ottenga qualcosa dalla denuncia. Purtroppo questo tipo di reclami sono piuttosto complessi e c'è molto poco che si possa fare. 
Noi, pertanto, procediamo alla chiusura del caso.

Spiacente per l'impossibilità di gestire il caso ed in attesa di un suo riscontro, porgo cordiali saluti. 






Olivia Loredan
Legal Advisor
Viale degli Ammiragli n. 91
00136 Roma
Tel +39 06 44170255
fax +39 06 44170285
[email protected]
www.ecc-netitalia.it


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2012)

`ne Übersetzung wäre der Erkenntnis bestimmt nicht hinderlich ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2012)

Der italienische Verbraucherschutz hat eine "Filiale" in Bozen. Nett, kooperativ - und... die sprechen deutsch!
http://www.consumer.bz.it/

Googleübersetzung (leicht eidtiert)

"Leider sagen die britischen Kollegen, dass das Unternehmen seit Dezember letzten Jahres aufgelöstist, so dass sie in seiner (?) Angelegenheit nichts (tun können).
Sie sagen auch, er sollte seine Beschwerde an http://www.actionfraud.org.uk/ senden.
Allerdings ist es nicht etwas, das in der Beschwerde gesagt wird (eher gemeint: Bringt nichts). Leider ist diese Art der Beschwerden sehr komplex und es gibt sehr wenig, was Sie tun können.
Wir werden den Fall daher abschließen (?)
Tut uns leid, dass wir den Fall nicht behjandeln können, Mit freundlichen Grüßen."

ich teile die Auffassung nicht. In UK können Spuren verfolgt werden, um zu klären, inwieweit die namentlich bekannten Briten verantwortlich sind. Falls man zu dem Ergebnis kommt, dass die Briten unschuldig sind, kann man sich an die Ukrainer wenden.


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2012)

...und wer soll das bei diesem Kpitalverbrechen alles machen? Ich will mal ein bisschen unken und behaupte, dass in Fällen bei denen die Kunden freiwillig Gelder ohne Absicherung ins Nirwana überweisen nicht selten eine gewisse Überheblichkeit hinsichtlich dem Schaden und der Ermittlungsbereitschaft bei ermittelnden Beamten produzieren. Wer hier annimmt, dass die englischen Behörden für deutsche, schweizer oder italienische Geschädigte auch nur annähernd hinreichend den Vorgang anerermitteln, dürfte womöglich am Ende enttäuscht werden. Nur weil das Konto in England geführt wird und diverse Namen in Erscheinung treten, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die britischen Behörden dort auch den Tatort annehmen. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die Übernahme der Fälle aus dem Ausland abgewiesen wird oder die direkt erstatteten Anzeigen sehr zügig eingestellt werden.


----------



## Schwabe (29 März 2012)

Sooo - einen wunderschönen...
Will mich auch kurz zu Wort melden (das die Dunkelziffer abnimmt!)

Ich habe bereits Ende Januar eine Eos 5D Mark II bestellt (1098,20 Euro) bezahlt und doch nie erhalten (natürlich nicht!) 
Trotz Telefonaten und reichlich Schriftverkehr ist nichts passiert.

Eine Bank kann leider (gilt verm. nicht nur für England) kein Geld zurückholen - dafür muss der Kontoinhaber sein schriftliches Einverständis geben (info meiner Hausbank)

Anzeige bei der Polizei am 28. Februar 2012 (die Beamtin sagte mir dass vermutlich die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren einstellt - falls! nicht noch weitere Anzeigen vorliegen...)

Da ich mit der Aussage der aufnehmenden Beamtin nicht glücklich war, telefonierte ich mit dem LKA Stuttgart - dort erhielt ich die Information, dass alle Anzeigen in jedem Fall weitergeleitet werden ... einzig die zeitliche Verzögerung wurde als "problematisch" angesprochen.
(Anmerkung --> Rechnet mal mit, ich bin der Meinung die 5.000,- Euro sind schon längst geknackt!)

Anzeige bei Actionfraud wurde ebenfalls gestellt. 

Versuche gerade via engl. Anwalt gegen die ehemaligen Easycam-Betreiber vorzugehen...(Die Lumpen sind munter auf Facebook unterwegs - leider können diese nicht ermittelt werden (also Anschrift usw. - diese Information habe ich ebenfalls vom LKA Stuttgart) - die auf der Internetseite angegebene Adresse gibt es nicht - das letzte Haus ist ein Wohnhaus (Info meines Anwalts) Die weiter vorliegenden Adressen sind wohl ebenfalls nicht gültig (Dorthin sind dennoch Einschreiben unterwegs)...

Sobald ich weitere Informationen erhalten (voraussichtlich erst KW 17!!) melde ich mich nochmals...


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2012)

Mal ne blöde Frage: bei dem Preis bist Du nicht stutzig geworden? Die kostet normalerweise das Doppelte.


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2012)

Heiko, kennst doch ...

G f H

[pöhsemodus off]


----------



## Schwabe (29 März 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: bei dem Preis bist Du nicht stutzig geworden? Die kostet normalerweise das Doppelte.


 
Nur 1/3 mehr...

Ich war mir des Risikos bewußt - hab mich ja auch nicht beklagt   - lediglich Bericht erstattet


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2012)

Du ich geb Dir meine Kontonummer ...
... wenn Du einfach so ´nen 1000er riskieren kannst


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2012)

Schwabe schrieb:


> Ich war mir des Risikos bewußt - hab mich ja auch nicht beklagt  - lediglich Bericht erstattet


Du übertriffst dich selbst. Erst den sparsamen Schwabe miemen, dann in die Sch... treten, dann die Bank genervt, anschließend Anzeige bei der Landpolizei erstattet und einem LKA auf die Ketten gegangen und nun behauptest du dich nicht beklagt haben zu wollen.


Schwabe schrieb:


> ...das die Dunkelziffer abnimmt!


...und genau deshalb gewinnt meine Vermutung gerade hier an Gewicht:


Reducal schrieb:


> ...behaupte, dass in Fällen bei denen die Kunden freiwillig Gelder ohne Absicherung ins Nirwana überweisen nicht selten eine gewisse Überheblichkeit hinsichtlich dem Schaden und der Ermittlungsbereitschaft bei ermittelnden Beamten produzieren.


----------



## Schwabe (29 März 2012)

Wow - über derartige Rückmeldungen bin ich erschüttert.

Wollen wir hier doch etwas klar stellen - sollte meine Berichterstattung zu emotionslos mit zu wenig Selbstkritik und noch weniger Selbstmitleid ausgefallen sein - mea culpa! - aber es geht um Fakten!

Ich weiß nicht, wie jemand dazu kommt zu behaupten, dass ich den sparsamen Schwaben mieme!
Alle anderen Geschädigten - sind woher? Genau das spielt an dieser Stelle keine Rolle und doch gibt es scheinbar einige davon!

Wenn ich einen Kauf tätige (Bestellung - Annahme) - dann aber keine Ware dazu erhalte und auch das gezahlte Geld nicht zurück erhalten - sollen mich die "ach so Schlauen" berichtigen - was anderes könnte das sein, als ein Betrug?

Für Betrug ist meines Erachtens nach immer noch die Polizei zuständig!  
(Eine Wertung über Beweggründe, ob ich "jemanden nerve bzw. auf die Ketten gehe" um wieder an mein Geld zu kommen steht an dieser Stelle - so bin ich der Meinung - keinem aus diesem Forum zu)  

Da muss *ich* dann doch tatsächlich den eigentlichen Sinn der Seite "Computerbetrug.de" in Frage stellen. Offensichtlich geht es hier nicht um Diskusionen, Austausch oder gar Lösungsansätzen, sondern darum Geschädigte anzuprangern und zu beleidigen!

Gott sei Dank gibt es auch hier noch User, die so schlau sind, dass ihre einzige Aufgabe darin besteht , wenig hilfreiche Kommentare an der Sache vorbei, gegen Geschädigte abzulassen.

**das brauche ich nicht - damit ist das auch mein letzter Beitrag**

Sehr schade


----------



## Hippo (29 März 2012)

Schwabe schrieb:


> Nur 1/3 mehr...
> 
> *Ich war mir des Risikos bewußt* - hab mich ja auch nicht beklagt  - lediglich Bericht erstattet


 
Damit provoziert man solche Antworten ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2012)

Schwabe schrieb:


> Da muss *ich* dann doch tatsächlich den eigentlichen Sinn der Seite "Computerbetrug.de" in Frage stellen. Offensichtlich geht es hier nicht um Diskusionen, Austausch oder gar Lösungsansätzen, sondern darum Geschädigte anzuprangern und zu beleidigen!


Nein, nein, da kann ich nun doch nicht schweigen, auch wenn ich gerade mit zerschossenen Win7-Profilen kämpfe.
Ich teile die Auffassung, dass Betrug Betrug bleibt, unabhängig davon, ob er mit einer gewissen Aufmerksamkeit/Vorsichthätte erkannt/vermieden werden können. Schwabe, sei nicht sauer und lese den ganzen Thread noch einmal, dann wirst Du erkennen, dass hier sachlich diskutiert wurde, was es an Ermittlungsmöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2012)

Es geht keinesfalls darum, Geschädigte anzuprangern. Wenn man sich aber sehenden Auges in die Gefahr begibt, dann muss man auch damit rechnen, dass es schiefgeht.

Ungeachtet dessen bleibt ein Betrug ein Betrug und man muss dem Betrüger auf die Hörner klopfen.


----------



## Aquariusworld (2 April 2012)

Habe auch einige 100€ bei easycameras verloren.
Zwischnzeitlich habe ich über meine Bank eine Nachverfolgung eingeleitet.
Rückmeldung von der Bank aus England: Firma existiert nicht mehr, kein geld auf Konto (Kurzfassung)
Nach Rücksprache mit Kriminalpolizei - keine großen Hoffnungen, da Strafverfolgung erst ab 5000 Pfund.
ActionFRaud ist ein guter Hinweis, werde dort alle meine Informationen abgeben.
Dass das Geld weg ist, damit habe ich mich abgefunden - aber die kriminelle Machenschafften, die sind es, die gestoppt werden müssen!
So werden die Internetshops in ein falsches Licht gerückt.  Wird wohl eher schwierig?! In GB zählt halt die große Freiheit - Sie Verursacher der Finanzkrise!


----------



## muehlgasse8 (6 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> schick mir bitte die andere Bankverbindung per PN. Wo genau wurde in UK Strafanzeige gestellt? (ggf ebenfalls PN)
> Kiev mag eine Spur sein, greifbarer ist aber die Firma in UK. Die Ukrainer laufen nicht davon...



hallo , kenn mich noch nicht aus auf diesem Forum, wurde mir von einer netten Dame von der Polizei in Wien empfohlen, ich bin 1142 Euro bei easycameras.nt losgeworden und ich glaube dass man sich einen Anwalt in England nehmen muss , Stichwort SAMMELKLAGE, alleine würde mich der Anwalt mehr kosten als die Kamera, je mehr Ankläger desto billiger, ich habe auch auf der Bank in d. High road eingezahlt, ich sende diese Nachricht mal raus mal sehen wie das funktioniert, LG, Hans.


----------



## muehlgasse8 (6 April 2012)

bin auch 1142 Euro losgeworden, ich glaube, da hilft nur ein Anwalt in England und es muss eine SAMMELKLAGE sein , alleine würde mich das mehr kosten als der Verlust, ich kenne mich noch nicht aus auf dieser Site, habe keine Ahnung wohin ich klicken muss um einen BEITRAG zu senden, LG, Hans .


----------



## Aquariusworld (6 April 2012)

Anwalt ist nicht nötig. Da es sich wohl um eine Straftat handelt, muss Anzeige bei Polizei gestellt werden. Wichtig ist die Polizei darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass mehrere Anzeigen zu dieser Straftat gestellt wurden. Die (Kriminal-) Polizei wird dann versuchen die Fälle zusammenzubringen (hoffentlich) um über die 5000 Pfund-Grenze zu kommen, denn dann erfolgt erst eine Strafverfolgung in GB. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit bei Actionfraud eine Medlung gemacht.
Aber große Hoffnung, dass das Geld zurückkommt, gibt es nicht. Lediglich kann man versuchen so diesen Organisationen das Handwerk zu legen, aber selbst das erscheint eher ein sinnloses Unterfangen - Aussage Kiminalpolizei. Besser in Zukunft *Nichts* mehr in England bestellen. Ich habe mir jetzt die gewünschte Kamera bei einem seriösen Händler gekauft. Etwas teurer - aber super Beratung!
Das mit easycameras.net war eine teure "Lehre" für mich. Harald


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2012)

muehlgasse8 schrieb:


> kenn mich noch nicht aus auf diesem Forum, wurde mir von einer netten Dame von der Polizei in Wien empfohlen


wer war das genau?

In UK *wird doch bereits ermittelt*. Ich kann Betroffenen gerne die Mailadresse eines zuständigen Beamten geben, der vorgeschlagen hatte, dass sich Betroffene an ihre örtliche Polizei wenden. Man müsste den Briten klar machen, *dass dieser Weg nicht gangbar ist.*

Wenn die Wiener Polizei auch aktiv ist, würde ich diese gerne kontaktieren. Offenbar gibt es in mehreren Ländern verstreute Strafanzeigen, die noch lange nicht mit den Ermittlungen in UK verknüpft sind. Es geht darum, *privat* die Informationen an die Briten zuu geben, damit dort erkannt wird, dass es sich um einen europaweiten Betrug handelt. Denn dann (so meine zugegebenermaßen etwas optimistische Hoffnung) könnte der Fall in UK an eine andere Abteilung übergeben werden (NHTCU zB, bzw. deren "Nachfolger" wie SOCA oder PCeU).
Die Briten haben in diesem Bereich Strukturen geschaffen, die es bei uns noch nicht gibt. Diese PCeU ist eine nationale Behörde, hat aber ihre Fühler auch an den Schnittstellen internationaler Strafverfolgung.



> The Police Central e-crime Unit (PCEU) was created on the 1st October 2008 and *is responsible for improving the UK national policing response to cyber crime*. The unit is housed within the Specialist Crime Directorate (SCD6) part of the Metropolitan Police Service based in central London. As the PCeU is part an ACPO Police Force* it has jurisdiction within England, Wales and Northern Ireland*. However the unit works closely with the SCDEA in Scotland and international law enforcement. The PCeU has a seat at the table at both Europol and Interpol cyber workstreams.


----------



## Aquariusworld (6 April 2012)

Hilfreich ist die Meldung über *Actionfraud*, denke ich. Die geben alle Meldungen an die entsprechende Polizei weiter. Möglicherweise sammeln Sie auch?
Hier sollten alle Betroffenen Ihren Fall melden!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2012)

Aquariusworld schrieb:


> Hilfreich ist die Meldung über *Actionfraud*, denke ich.


Ja, das wird dort gesammelt und wird dann über einige wenige Schreibtische an die zuständigen Beamten weiter gegeben.



> If they decide that they need more information for example evidence packs they will contact the victims. It will be then down to the police service in that country to obtain all the information and pass back through Interpol.


Ich fürchte aber, das dies nicht passieren würde. Soweit möglich, sollte man diese Wege abkürzen. Nach eigenen Erfahrungen landen Infos über Actionfraud relativ zeitnah bei den zuständigen Beamten, insofern ist dies der erste Schritt. Aber wenn dann Informationen von der deutschen (bzw. jeweils nationalen) Polizei zu den Briten laufen sollen - das kann man wohl vergessen... Daher würde ich z.B. die Polizei in Wien darauf aufmerksam machen [edit]_, wo genau die Ermittlungen laufen._ (zur Verdeutlichung)


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Daher würde ich z.B. die Polizei in Wien darauf aufmerksam machen.


Wieso Wien?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wieso Wien?


das ging @muehlgasse8


muehlgasse8 schrieb:


> kenn mich noch nicht aus auf diesem Forum, *wurde mir von einer netten Dame von der Polizei in Wien empfohlen*


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kamerabetrug-über-2000€-verloren.38242/page-3#post-346827


----------



## muehlgasse8 (9 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wer war das genau?
> 
> In UK *wird doch bereits ermittelt*. Ich kann Betroffenen gerne die Mailadresse eines zuständigen Beamten geben, der vorgeschlagen hatte, dass sich Betroffene an ihre örtliche Polizei wenden. Man müsste den Briten klar machen, *dass dieser Weg nicht gangbar ist.*
> 
> ...


 
Die Dame von der Polizei in Wien hat mir gesagt , es gibt in Europa ca 400 geschädigte, die Jungs aus Kiew haben ganz schön abkssiert, Falls jemand mit der Poli in Wien kontakt aufnehmen will habe ich da eine Mail adresse, : XXX, irgenwo auf diesem Forum hab ich auch eine Telefon nummer der Poli in UK gesehen. kanns nicht mehr finden,, wenns jemand hat bitte nochmals mitteilen, MFG, Hans.


[Modedit by Hippo: Die Kontaktadresse zur Polizei in Wien wurde entfernt da sie einen Klarnamen enthielt. Ich bezweifle nicht daß dieser stimmt aber zum Schutz des Beamten mußte die Addi gelöscht werden.
Die Adresse ist dem Forenteam sowie den beiden Postern Reducal und Aka-Aka bekannt]


----------



## muehlgasse8 (9 April 2012)

Hallo, Aka , ich glaube, dass ein Rechtsanwalt schon was bringt, mein Steuerberater ist auch jurist und der hat gesagt u.u. kann man sogar die Bank klagen, denn wie ist es möglich mitten in der EU ein Konto zu führen und dann seelenruhig abzucashen ??? Da hat die Bank auch zumindest eine Teilschuld, die haben die Identität des Konto inhabers einfach nicht überprüft !!! LG, Hans


----------



## muehlgasse8 (9 April 2012)

muehlgasse8 schrieb:


> * Die Dame von der Polizei in Wien hat mir gesagt , es gibt in Europa ca 400 geschädigte, die Jungs aus Kiew haben ganz schön abkssiert, Falls jemand mit der Poli in Wien kontakt aufnehmen will habe ich da eine Mail adresse, : [email protected], irgenwo auf diesem Forum hab ich auch eine Telefon nummer der Poli in UK gesehen. kanns nicht mehr finden,, wenns jemand hat bitte nochmals mitteilen, MFG, Hans.*


* Habe falsch geschrieben, die Zahl der Geschädigten in d. Eu ist 4000 ,laut Polizei in  Wien, bis bald, Hans *


----------



## Aquariusworld (9 April 2012)

IN UK ist Alles möglich. Man muss sich nicht mal legitimieren. So auch bei der Einrichtung von Internetseiten.
Deshalb in Zukunft: *Finger weg von nicht eindeutig nachvollziehbaren Internetshops!* Das ist nun meine Erfahrung und danach werde ich handeln.
Deine Bank kannst Du nicht verklagen, Du hast ja den Auftrag gegeben und die Bank ist lediglich Ausführungsgehilfe. Das Konto hat ja rechtlich einwandfrei existiert, das hat meine Bank überprüft.
Wenn aber das Unternehmen verschwindet und die Macher das Konto zuvor "leerräumen" dann kannst Du die Bank hierfür eher nicht verantwortlich machen.
Im Ernst - es ist unser Fehler - wenn man auf eigentlich unseriösen Angeboten bestellt? Das ist meine Lehre aus der ganzen Sache. Dennoch halte ich eine Anzeige bei der Kripo für sehr wichtig!!!


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2012)

muehlgasse8 schrieb:


> ....mein Steuerberater ist auch jurist und der hat gesagt u.u. kann man sogar die Bank klagen, denn wie ist es möglich mitten in der EU ein Konto zu führen und dann seelenruhig abzucashen ??? Da hat die Bank auch zumindest eine Teilschuld, die haben die Identität des Konto inhabers einfach nicht überprüft !!! LG, Hans


Mit Verlaub, das ist Unsinn! Banken prüfen keine Identitäten sondern gleichen die Daten der Antragsteller mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten und den eigenen Geschäftsbedingungen ab. Banken sind keine Behörden! Konten werden heute oft online eröffnet und dazu braucht es lediglich eine dem Anschein nach echt aussehende Kopie eines Ausweises (PDF) und evtl. ein Postidentverfahren o. ä. Beides kann mit üblicher krimineller Energie auf einfache Weise bedient werden. Nimmt ein Täter die echten Daten einer existierenden Person an, dann ist es einer Bank nahezu unmöglich, bereits bei der Kontoeröffnung die Unrechtmäßigkeit der "Vorbereitungshandlung" zu erkennen. Das Riskmanagement ist für solche Aktivitäten nicht ausgelegt oder zu Gunsten der Kundengewinnung zu schwach eingestellt.

Um eine Bank haftbar zu machen, müsste man ihr Versäumnisse nachweisen. Wie aber soll das gehen, wenn eine Bank das macht, was ihr ureigenes Geschäft ist? Da ist nicht mal der Hauch einer Fahrlässigkeit bei!
Nehmen wir den vorliegenden Fall doch her - Täter X eröffnet ein Konto bei Y und betrügt Opfer Z, dass dem X die Beute ahnungslos über die Mechanismen von Y übergibt. Welchen Schaden hätte Y ggü. dem Z zu vertreten, den X ausgelöst hat?

Aber freilich kann man klagen, kostet halt nur dem Kläger sein Geld.


----------



## Der Rächer (8 Mai 2012)

Generell hat man bessere Chancen bei solchen Geschäften, wenn man mit Kreditkarte zahlt. Natürlich sind solche Angebote immer fragwürdig aber wenn man schon nicht nein sagen kann, dann wenigstens mit einer Zahlungsmöglichkeit, die man widerrufen kann.

Aber vorher die KK Bank fragen.

Ich habe mal an einen Abzücker 2500 Euro per PayPAL (mit KK) bezahlt. Da der Abzocker nicht mehr greifbar war, musste PP in die Tasche greifen, da das Geld über das KK Konto von PP ging und PP sich selbst nicht abgesichert hatte.

Es wurde nach dem Motto "Keine Ware, keine Kohle" (oder Kohle zurück) vorgegangen.

Das geht natürlich bei Überweisungen nicht und bei KK je nach deren Geschäftsbedingungen.


----------

